# Nutri-vet Pictures



## BIO (Dec 11, 2005)

Here Are Pics Of Nv


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 11, 2005)

look tasty!!!


----------



## DinK (Dec 11, 2005)

MMMM I cna't wait til I get my ULTRA tren   I just can't wait to sink my teeth into them.


----------



## kell11 (Dec 11, 2005)

pictures?(yawn)


----------



## Drew81 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Nutrivet Test Suspension vs. Prop/Cyp??*

I am ordering a nutrivet cycle and this will only be the third cycle I've done.  Last time I did 500 mg UltraCyp w/ 600 mg Deca for 10 weeks and got good results.  Would I be better to run UltraCyp w/ EQ and start it off w/ Prop, or should I do the Test Suspension w/ EQ?  Can someone tell me more about the Nutrivet Test Suspension?  I see it's 20 mL, what is the mg? Also, how is the Nutrivet EQ?  I'm only familiar w/ Nutrivet UltraCyp 250 and Deca 300 and I trust them.  Everytime I make a decision I change my mind for one reason or another.


----------



## powermad (Jan 17, 2006)

Run the Ult Cyp and prop from day one, this way you don't need to wait a month to start seeing solid results, at 150-200mg EOD prop should "kick-in" after about a week to a week-and-a-half TOPS.  Its painful, but not nearly as bad as suspension, and neither are the sides.  Prepare for a lot of pain, aggressiveness and sides if you want to run suspension for weeks on end.

Run the prop for the first four weeks along with the ultra cyp, then during the last two-three weeks of your cycle stop the cyp and switch to prop again.  Run the EQ from day one until you stop the cyp.  Start PCT a couple days after the last prop injection.  This way you won't have to stop the cyp/EQ and wait 2-3 weeks for it to get out of your system before beginning PCT.  With the prop "taper" you can still make gains and assure everything's gone a few days after discontinuing it.

JUst my 2 cents.


----------



## powermad (Jan 17, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> pictures?(yawn)



Great response


----------



## Drew81 (Jan 17, 2006)

would 800 mg cyp, 500 mg EQ / week be an appropriate dose (starting and ending w/Prop)?  I'm 6'0 210 lbs now.


----------



## nosracoma (Feb 19, 2006)

*Any Fakes??*

Any fakes found?!?! NUTRI-VET  My box of EQ 300 dont have a hologram?!?!


----------



## cody84 (Feb 21, 2006)

what is ulta tren. i am using nutri vet alot but never heard of that. is it trenaboln


----------



## cody84 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'v recieved all my boxes with out holograms and the stuff wasn't fake. so i wouldn't worry unless the cap is off of it!


----------



## cody84 (Feb 21, 2006)

what is ultra drol?


----------



## dtsnow2000 (Feb 28, 2006)

i am pretty sure it is anadrol 50


----------



## DinK (Feb 28, 2006)

dtsnow2000 said:
			
		

> i am pretty sure it is anadrol 50



It is, I have some,     works awsome


----------



## skullsmasher (Mar 7, 2006)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> Is Nutri-Vet around I have not seen him?




I would assume he is very busy.


----------



## dtsnow2000 (Mar 15, 2006)

i hear ALL orals from here on are going to be white in color. and that the packaging is going to change as well. anyone else hear this ?

winny, d-bol, adrol,  ALL WHITE


----------



## pistonpump (Aug 25, 2006)

where are nutrivet lab results located? in particular the EQ 300 and the arimidex?


----------



## BIO (Aug 25, 2006)

pistonpump said:
			
		

> where are nutrivet lab results located? in particular the EQ 300 and the arimidex?



hey bro,

nutri-vet does not make arimidex. also these pics and names are outdated. so much has changed with them over the past year. in september they will have sustanon and tren enantahte and masteron injectable.


----------



## abs (Sep 10, 2006)

approx. what kind of prices are we looking at for this mexico stuff?:afro:


----------



## BIO (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.freewebs.com/nutri/

has new pics

[email protected]   is my email addy if you have pics email me so i can upload them:afro:


----------



## small block (Oct 22, 2006)

*Nutri Vet pics*

A friend went on vacation to southern Mexico and brought back these.  The Labels do not look like the ones posted by Bio.  Are mine OK or are they fake?  They did not have holograms on the boxes.


----------



## BIO (Oct 22, 2006)

small block said:
			
		

> A friend went on vacation to southern Mexico and brought back these.  The Labels do not look like the ones posted by Bio.  Are mine OK or are they fake?  They did not have holograms on the boxes.



YES THEY ARE ALL REAL EVERY SINGLE PHOTO IS CORRECT. YOU HAVE REAL SHIT:afro: 

B


----------



## trainhard (Oct 28, 2006)

How is the pain going to be with the sust250 the deca300 and the eq300? I wont be dealing with an extremely swolen/sore muscle will I? I have done a lot of reading on Nutrivet in the last couple days and it seems like some people have had some rough muscle pains and swelling from their products. Even down to bright red body parts for days at a time.

I have also read some really good things about it (so dont jump on me bio lol) I am just wondering how peoples bodies have reacted to the afore mentioned products. (reacted as far as the inj. sites)

And bio, you dont have to tell me how much it is going to blow me up and how much my strength is going to increase.And throw out the 'no pain no gain' cliche... just address the question on inj. sites. lol no disrespect bro. Just givin ya shit. : )


----------



## BIO (Oct 28, 2006)

trainhard said:
			
		

> How is the pain going to be with the sust250 the deca300 and the eq300? I wont be dealing with an extremely swolen/sore muscle will I? I have done a lot of reading on Nutrivet in the last couple days and it seems like some people have had some rough muscle pains and swelling from their products. Even down to bright red body parts for days at a time.
> 
> I have also read some really good things about it (so dont jump on me bio lol) I am just wondering how peoples bodies have reacted to the afore mentioned products. (reacted as far as the inj. sites)
> 
> And bio, you dont have to tell me how much it is going to blow me up and how much my strength is going to increase.And throw out the 'no pain no gain' cliche... just address the question on inj. sites. lol no disrespect bro. Just givin ya shit. : )



ALL I CAN TELL YOU IS WHAT I HEAR FROM MY CUSTOMERS AND MY EXPERIENCE.

THE PRODUCTS DO NOT HURT ME.

I HAVE BEEN INJECTING STEROIDS 10 YEARS. THIS HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH IT.

CLIENTS HAVE COMPLAINED ABOUT PROP HURTING AND SUSPENSION WHEN INJECTED INTO BICEPS.

I DO NOT INJECT INTO ANYTHING BUT DELTS.

DECA AND EQ SHOULD ALWAYS BE PAINLESS.

IN MY OPINION THERE ARE NO DIFFERENCES BETWEEN NV GEAR AND WHAT ELSE IS ON THE UG MARKET, EXCEPT THAT THE NV GEAR IS BOXED AND LABELED AND SHRINK WRAPPED SO IT CAN EASILY BE RESOLD ON THE STREETS. THE PRICES ARE CHEAP AS FUCK ALSO.

SO JUST CONSIDER NV A "SUPER UG LAB" WITH A GREAT PRESENTATION THAT IS ALWAYS IMPROVING SO IT CAN BE RESOLD. 

THANKS FOR ASKING ME BRO, I APRECIATE YOUR QUESTIONS. IF YOU SEE MY POSTS ON THE NET YOU WILL NOTICE I DO NOT FIGHT AND ARGUE WITH ANYONE, REALLY THERE IS NO POINT. EVERYONE IS OPEN TO THEIR WAY OF THINKING AND FREEDOM OF SPEECH AND IF STEPPED ON, THE WHOLE CONVERSATION ENDS AND THEN THE TRUTH IS NEVER REALLY TOLD BECAUSE ONE PERSON IS ANGRY AT THE OTHER.

THANKS BRO AND I HOPE TO TALK MORE.

B


----------



## IronMan (Oct 28, 2006)

trainhard said:
			
		

> How is the pain going to be with the sust250 the deca300 and the eq300? I wont be dealing with an extremely swolen/sore muscle will I? I have done a lot of reading on Nutrivet in the last couple days and it seems like some people have had some rough muscle pains and swelling from their products. Even down to bright red body parts for days at a time.
> 
> I have also read some really good things about it (so dont jump on me bio lol) I am just wondering how peoples bodies have reacted to the afore mentioned products. (reacted as far as the inj. sites)
> 
> And bio, you dont have to tell me how much it is going to blow me up and how much my strength is going to increase.And throw out the 'no pain no gain' cliche... just address the question on inj. sites. lol no disrespect bro. Just givin ya shit. : )


Aright guys let me jump into this one and I don't mean to step on any toes this is just my opinion but  Nutrivet I heard from alot of people they say there product IS top notch but there oils Hurt like a motherfucker crippling pain but there are ways around that if it affects you the same as those. You can delute it with B-12


----------



## BIO (Oct 28, 2006)

The Injectables Do Not Cause Pain. We Have So Many Other Labs Bad Mouthing Us And Their Followers And Mods Of Boards Helping Them

Fact Is, Nutri-vet Is All Over The Place And We Take Business From Many.

5 Years Running So If The Pain Was Like That Forget It.

Bottom Line For All Who Read This Thread.  Don't Believe It Until You Try It For Yourself, Period.

Deca, Eq, Cyp, Primo, Tren, Tren E, Masteron, Sust, Stan, Suspension:

Are Painless Products. If You Inject Your Gear Into Biceps For Example You Can Expect Any Gear To Be Uncomfortable. This Is The Only Case I Have Heard Or Read About Is Suspension Being Injected Into Beceps Along With Prop And It Hurting Like Hell.

Propionate Is Not Painfull When Injected In A Area Like Delts Or Glutes.

Everyone Can Have Their Own Opinion And Other Labs Can Continue To Hate Nutri-vet And The Distributors This Is Going To Continue

Look At The Prices For A Nv Product Thats Labeled, Boxed And Shrink Wrapped For Resale. This Pisses People Off. We Have Nothing To Worry About Sitting Accross The Mexican Border Doing Business While Other Ug Labs Have To Worry About Each Payment They Accept And Powders They Import. We Sell Huge Volume To Guys That Resale On The Streets Because Nv Offers That Opportunity With It Being Boxed And Shrink Wrapped

I Can Tell You My Clients Love It.  I Can Tell You That Atleast 500 Bottles Of Product Is Sold Weekly Mixed Of Tabs And Injects.

Go To Professionalmuscle.com And See If Any Mods Or Vets Are Complaining About Nv. Thats A Board Where You Make It Or Break It With A Line Of Gear. Nothing But 100% Positive Feedback.


----------



## IronMan (Oct 28, 2006)

BIO said:
			
		

> The Injectables Do Not Cause Pain. We Have So Many Other Labs Bad Mouthing Us And Their Followers And Mods Of Boards Helping Them
> 
> Fact Is, Nutri-vet Is All Over The Place And We Take Business From Many.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you on that one bro if you have'nt tried it then you just don't know From what I have heard from your products they are TOP NOTCH.
Hell one day I will probably give them a try how is you TA from mexico to the pacfic north west


----------



## BIO (Oct 28, 2006)

IronMan said:
			
		

> I have to agree with you on that one bro if you have'nt tried it then you just don't know From what I have heard from your products they are TOP NOTCH.
> Hell one day I will probably give them a try how is you TA from mexico to the pacfic north west



EVEYTHING SHIPS DOMESTICALLY FROM INSIDE USA PRIORITY MAIL. IT TAKES 3-10 BUSINESS DAYS TO RECEIVE YOUR PACK AFTER FUNDS ARE PICKED UP.

THANKS FOR THE TALK BRO.

GOOD INFO

B


----------



## trainhard (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey bio i emailed you at the hushmail email i found but i havent received a reply yet.. just was responding to send you a pic so you can post it lol

a pic i found on another website of course lol


----------



## BIO (Oct 30, 2006)

trainhard said:
			
		

> Hey bio i emailed you at the hushmail email i found but i havent received a reply yet.. just was responding to send you a pic so you can post it lol
> 
> a pic i found on another website of course lol



cool bro, can you post it here and then i can right click and copy it and add it to the website?

thanks!!!


----------



## trainhard (Oct 31, 2006)

lol.. missed the point of that i guess eh.


----------



## BIO (Oct 31, 2006)

trainhard said:
			
		

> lol.. missed the point of that i guess eh.



i probably deleted the email bro. i was not expecting the pic

sorry

if you want to post it here i can copy it to my pc and upload it to the website with the other pics


----------



## superman76 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello, I Used To Be An Avid User Of Qv Products, Ever Since I Heard About Nv I Am Very Pleased. I Think The Quality Is Top Notch And The Pricing Is Very Reasonable. As Far As Painful Injections, I Beleive That Is How The User Injects And Cleans The Site. Like Bio I Generally Do All My Injections In My Delts,switching Sides Every Time Needed To. I Also Use A 22g 1inch Which Is Plenty Deep Enough For A Delt Injection. However I Did Notice That 1 Time When I Injected Into Bicep Using 100mg Prop, The Area Became Hot And Red Over The Next Few Days Then Slowly Went Away. I Just Got Some Sus Nv 250 And Enantat Nv 100 Tren Which Im Eager To Start, I'll Let You All Now How It Goes.by The Way I'm New Here So Hope To Meet Some Kewl Bros And Gain Some Quality Knowledge.....


----------



## trainhard (Nov 15, 2006)

There is NO pain or swelling from the following NV products.

Deca 300
EQ 300
And sustanon 250!

Loving the products so far!!

NV is Identical to QV 2 years ago! Love it!

By the way, i use a 22 guage to draw out of the bottle and a 25gauge 1 inch to blas and only blast into my delts/bi's/tris/.. never inject anywhere else. But again, im loving the NV thus far. Already up about 10lbs (with water of course, from the dbol).. but strength is moving fast going into week three in just a couple days here.

Props to NV (and naps) thus far for sure.


----------



## d8mian (Nov 28, 2006)

*yep*



			
				BIO said:
			
		

> http://www.freewebs.com/nutri/
> 
> has new pics
> 
> [email protected]   is my email addy if you have pics email me so i can upload them:afro:



yep thats what mine looks like - jus started sust 1cc 3x wk / deca 1cc 2x wk.  Doing a 10 wk cycle of this - first time with nurivet - looking forward to gaining...

not much pain with the inj either


----------



## Testguy (Nov 29, 2006)

*His PRIMO is painless!*

Big bump for BIO!Good guy great service and products.Has GREAT feedback on some other boards!


----------



## d8mian (Nov 29, 2006)

*gains are good*



			
				BIO said:
			
		

> i probably deleted the email bro. i was not expecting the pic
> 
> sorry
> 
> if you want to post it here i can copy it to my pc and upload it to the website with the other pics



Bump !!  my first cycle of nutrivet - day 3 and gained 2.5 lbs since yesterday - muscles felt great during my lift session too - the pump is awesome..  

Highly recommended to all - yo bio i'm hitting u up via hush

d


----------



## BIO (Dec 1, 2006)

The Gear Is Great Bros. Looks Good To So Its Easy To Resell. Glad Everyone Is So Happy. Makes Me Smile Guys


----------



## gecko69 (Dec 4, 2006)

*good service*

i have not used nutri-vet products yet but have been communicating via email for an issue that he is looking into for me and let me just say that his correspondence has been excellent. i am new to this board so my post will probably not be taken seriousley but i've been using for 5 yrs and know when i'm dealing with bullshitters. This guy has been great with service to me and i'm not even a customer.....YET! i've been reading some post and yall say the product is good so i WILL be making an order with him to try him out cause damn!!!!!!!.............have you seen the prices. Shit! we all know the street value of these products and i think it's safe to say we all re-sell to pay for our own shit. Bio thank you for ur correspondence and i'm awating ur response. You seem to be on the up & up.....expect an order from me soon!

They call me Gecko fellas.......keep pushing to the extreme!


(and by the way) i live in southeast Texas and when i say street value is high i mean like $120.00 for test enanthate 250 mg and i am right by the border where all my life guys from my area are bringing it across the border   (which has become very dangerous) and the prices are still high. they bring other shit across the border ( use ur imagination) and they don't charge us up like they do with the gear they bring. what i am saying is that right here on the border we get shit for cheap cause whatever the products are they don't have to go far but i can imagine what you guys up north may pay for a 10ml vial. i hear alot of bitching on a market that shouldn't even exist in America so suck it up fellas......we aren't buying Creatine here.


----------



## madison1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*message*

You tell them stubid basters fuck them and their expensive shit.


----------



## kingleo (Mar 16, 2007)

*im new at this*

I just started a nutrivet cycle of D-bol 20MG a day and Sust NV 250 a week, is that gonna be enough to see gains, this is my first cycle and im three days into it. thanks


----------



## iflexit_1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*gains*

sorry bro, even though this is your first cycle, i doubt such a low dosage of both the oral and injectable will produce quality results.  at a minimum, i would double both the oral and injectable.  40mg of d bol a day, and 500mg of sustanon a week.  how long of a cycle are you doing?  i would suggest 10 to 12 week range, again, at the minimum.


----------



## kingleo (Mar 20, 2007)

yea im doin a 10 week cycle, but im doubting this nutrivet stuff, cause all I hear is bad things about it, has anybody had good results with this stuff?, I dont want to get an abscess, I have no insurance.


----------



## kingleo (Mar 20, 2007)

yea im gonna double the dosage on the d-bol for now, i havent took a shot of this stuff yet, I want to hear good reviews first.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 20, 2007)

kingleo said:
			
		

> yea im gonna double the dosage on the d-bol for now, i havent took a shot of this stuff yet, I want to hear good reviews first.


Nutrivet is very good stuff and all I've ever heard is good reviews...The only neg. reviews if any were prob. competition...I suggest doubling the dosage on the Sust as well...Run it at 500mgs./week...


----------



## kingleo (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks guys, screw it..... im just gonna jump right into this, ill def. try the dosing methods, I have never tried gear b4 do you think its safe?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 20, 2007)

kingleo said:
			
		

> thanks guys, screw it..... im just gonna jump right into this, ill def. try the dosing methods, I have never tried gear b4 do you think its safe?


Yes...500mgs. of test is the lowest I would go and great for a first...


----------



## kingleo (Mar 21, 2007)

when I injected i pulled out to see if blood came into the needle, nothin came out so I did it slowly, but after I took the needle out blood started to come out, not a lot, so I put a bandaid on it and that was that, is there anything else I shoulkd do? thanks


----------



## kingleo (Mar 21, 2007)

and there is a little balck and blue there, is that normal?


----------



## iflexit_1 (Mar 21, 2007)

*your cycle*

kingleo,
   pulling the needle out and getting a little blood is nothing to worry about.  now, if you pull out and you get a big spurt, chances are you hit a vein!!!  this is not good, but not the end of the world.  if the injection site is black and blue, you may have bruised the area when inserting the needle.  also, you may experience some pain with the sust 250.  i always did.  i assume it was from the test prop in it.  hope this helps, and good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 21, 2007)

kingleo said:
			
		

> when I injected i pulled out to see if blood came into the needle, nothin came out so I did it slowly, but after I took the needle out blood started to come out, not a lot, so I put a bandaid on it and that was that, is there anything else I shoulkd do? thanks



Yea, your cool man...A little blood can be expected sometimes...Just swob with Isopropyl alcohol swab...before and after you inject...If you haven't already been there go to www.howtodoinjections.com 
Everything you need to know is right there...Plus the inject sites are correct as opposed to another site or 2 I know of...


----------



## kingleo (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks guys uve been helpful, its good 2 know people still help each other out now a days, I gained 10lbs, in 2 weeks, I hope it keeps goin like this lol


----------



## kingleo (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok I was just wondering If I should use clomid, nolvadex, or whatever after my cylce what do u guys think?


----------



## kingleo (Apr 13, 2007)

And if i start takin 500 MG when should i split the two shots? sun wed or sun thur.?


----------



## DARKWING773 (Oct 14, 2007)

*has anyone heard of nutri vet*

it has a horse on the front and it says nutrivet eq nv 300


----------



## Massff (Apr 22, 2008)

Are they still around? Haven't been able to get in touch with them in a while. Been searching around the web forever and it led me here. Thanks for any info.


----------



## kbtoy (Jun 11, 2008)

bump. On the D-bol too like to get my hands on some of that.


----------



## ERASER (Sep 28, 2008)

I ,too, am looking for my good pal Bio ..... please hit the PM if he's around. He's the BEST !


----------

